# Boxing now and May 8th



## topolo (Feb 25, 2006)

This thread is for discussing anything boxing related that occurred on the 8th of May.


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2006)

May 8, 2004
Manny Pacquiao (38-2-2) D 12 Juan Manuel Márquez (42-2-1)
Miguel Angel Cotto (20-0) W 12 Lovemore N'Dou (38-7-1)
Antwun Echols (30-5-1) W 10 Ross Thompson (26-9-2)
Hasan Al TKO 6 Candy Robertson
Francisco Bojado (16-1) W 10 Andre Eason (14-3)
Fernando Trejo W 8 Darling Jimenez
Jorge Lacierva KO 3 Miguel Angel Munguia
Zsolt Erdei (20-0) W 12 Hugo Hernán Garay
Stipe Drews W 12 Konstantin Shvets
Bert Schenk TKO 3 Azédine Djerrari
Mario Veit W 12 Kabary Salem
Audley Harrison (16-0) W 12 Julius Francis (23-17-1)
Carl Johanneson TKO 6 Andrew Ferrans
Scott Dann TKO 3 Danny Thornton
Young Muttley TKO 1 Sammy Smith
Eric "Butterbean" Esch (65-3-4) KO 2 Rodney Phillips
Mia St. John TKO 4 Lana Alexander
Ann Wolfe KO 1 Vonda Ward
Kenny Craven TKO 2 Charles Daughtry
Yory Boy Campas TKO 1 Anthony Shuler
Martin Bermudez TKO 4 Robert Enriquez
Troy Weaver TKO 1 Dean Williams
Reggie Davis TKO 1 Floyd Weaver
Gianluca Branco TKO 4 Nasser Lakrib
Don Diego Poeder KO 1 Petr Horacek
Sándor Koczák D Tech Dec 5 David Kiilu
Dione Rodrigues W 9 Juan Carlos Alderete
Colin Lynes W 12 Pablo Sarmiento
Simon Ramoni TKO 11 Theo Modise


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

****************Ghey Thread alert*******************


----------



## topolo (Mar 6, 2006)

May 8, 2003
Javier Castillejo KO 1 Diego Castillo
Bradley Pryce (18-2) W Ivan Kirpa (18-1)
Gary Lockett (19-1) W 10 Yuri Tsarenko
John McDermott (16-0) W 8 Konstantin Prizyuk
Tony Doherty W 4 Karl Taylor
Paul Smith TKO 2 Andrey Ivanov
Andy Morris W 4 Daniel Thorpe
Derry Matthews TKO 3 Steve Gethin
Willie Gibbs (14-0) W 8 Leon Pearson (11-8-3)
Darnell Wilson (12-1-1) KO 1 Charles Lee (16-12-2)
Jed Phipps KO 1 Steve Griffin
Gotthard Hinteregger (22-6-1) KO 2 Jozsef Mehes
Dario Azuaga KO 3 Pedro del Valle


----------



## topolo (Apr 28, 2006)

bumping.............May 8th is right around the corner.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

*Bump*


----------



## topolo (Apr 29, 2006)

10 days away........very exciting.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2006)

*Bump!!!*


----------

